

Ask HN: Mitigating malicious AWS bandwidth usage - mneumegen

I'm using CloudFront to host a number of files for a web application. Some of these files are ~ 20MB. What can I do to mitigate the risk of a massive  bandwidth bill if someone set up a script to request these files repetitively?
======
lifeguard
You could set up Splunk to pull all your logs together, calculate bandwidth,
and then make email alerts for when you hit various thresholds.

It might help to firewall out BOGOB IPs and known malicious IPs. These lists
have to be actively maintained on the firewall.

mod_qos prevents some abuse: <http://opensource.adnovum.ch/mod_qos/>

------
fizx
CloudFlare has unlimited bandwidth. I'm not affiliated, and it doesn't exactly
answer your question, but perhaps this is a useful thought.

------
stevencorona
Signed requests!

